# Sewing for wheelchair bound



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just made two dresses (shown in the "worse part of sewing is cutting out thread") one of them for a young (12 yrs old) lady in a wheel chair.

Now, the dress is okay, but I'm not liking the way it fits too much - I think I can do better. And the Mom and Dad were talking about after the wedding this weekend, maybe getting me to sew some more for them.

One reason - for both girls - so they won't look like young street walkers with many of the clothes out for the tween set, 
and 
2nd reason - something for Lauren as she has some trouble finding clothes. We are talking maybe a dress or two, some tops and shorts.

So, now, I'm on a quest to learn more so I can fit her better.
I did find http://www.independentliving.org/fashionfreaks/pattern.html
That I'm going to study on.

I think I've just discovered a VAST need sewing market. 

Have you ever sewn for wheelchair bound person? Yourself, another? Any tips. And Lauren sits slumped forward, so that will need to be taken into consideration.

The dresses had zippers, but I'm thinking velcro might be easier, more durable and less lumpy to sit on and lean on- 
Also, wondering about larger openings in the bacK to make the changes more easy.

Have you done it?
What suggestions do you have.

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Lauren has her shoulders rolled forwards too. That is why the dress kind of gaps a bit in front.

Does Lauren have cerebral palsy? Does she walk at all or help when they dress her? How much assist does she need for toileting? Does she stand with assistance and swing over to the toilet or another seat or do they use a sliding board?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Dresses that are more shift like with ties/buttons on the shoulders to make the head opening wider are good. Nice for wearing t-shirts underneath. 

Give plenty of room in the skirt area so that it can cover them decently. 










This dress can have ties or buttons at the top. Give wide armholes for ease of movement if wearing a t-shirt underneath.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

A zipper from waist to neckline can also help or all the way up the front or side, but not the back, uncomfortable. Velcro is nice, but can also be hard to get shut properly if the person is not being co-operative, or cannot be. 

Round necklines are more modest than V, but as mentioned, can be harder to get on and off, hence ties/button tabs at the shoulders of the dress.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Round neck tops with small buttons down the front, that are fairly long and flare out at the bottom look very pretty on a teenager in a wheelchair.

Shorts need to be a little longer than normal and in a material that won't ride up when sitting.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Why not ask the teenagers themselves what THEY want to see made? I think you have hit on a huge need here Angie. I know my friend has a lot of difficulty finding clothes that work, which is why most of them are homemade.

Maybe this link will work? http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=4527946930


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

I have an awesome friend Linda, who's been wheelchair bound her whole life. I just bet she's full of insight and ideas and I've sent her a querry by email. will let you know what she says.

dawn


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

My sister's "stepdaughter" has CP. She is wheelchair bound. It seems all her mom wants to put her in are sweatpants and sweatshirts. She wants a little more "fashion". It appears to me that pants that are shorter in the front from crotch to waistband and longer in the back would be most comfortable for a person that never stands.

A lot of people aren't going to have the fitting skills to do that sort of thing but I am sure you could, Angie. It is a shame that the wheelchair bound are expected to wear the same clothing the horizontal folks are. I get very uncomfortable if I sit for too long with stuff bunched around me.

I think you have hit upon something, Angie. Particularly for the young. Looking stylish as opposed to "handicapped" is always desirable.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You got something there, Angie, and you could charge a pretty price by having something no one else has.

From my own wheelchair experience, not only young girls, but women too. Also women of size is another 'no one has'. Nothing but old lady stuff out there.

Zippers are bad for wheelchair and anything in the back that bunches. We also need something a bit longer in a dress than usual because we can't cross our legs or sit with them too tight together. 

Velcro closures that don't look like velcro closure would be WONDERFUL. Even if someone is able to get up and stand for a bit, when your in a rush or need to the bathroom in a hurry, velcro would be soooo appreciated; and also by those who help dress you. 

Also for women of size, for some reason they think because you're big you also have huge head. They make necklines way too big and your bra straps are always showing. When you move around in your wheelchair it kind of pulls your top down.

I'm not sure how you would cut it, but one problem I am forever having is that I need my dresses longer to cover my legs, but my dresses get caught in wheels. In fact, I actually tore a dress right off my body when I was going pretty fast in my motorized chair and the dress got caught in the wheels and I every time I'd go forward or backward, it was so wrapped up in there it tore more! Funny now, but at the time I wanted to die.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Karen it sounds like you need wheel guards.

How about these hubcaps for wheelchairs, motorized too!
http://www.coolhubcaps.com/powerchair-hubcaps.html

They would protect your dress I think.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I was in a chair for 3 yrs some time back. I made myself a coat because I needed to be able to get it on and off by myself and I was using a motorized chair. I made it just hip length in the back and long enough in front to cover my entire lap. It was quite comfortable.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm wanting to do 'regular' clothes, but with the conservative ladylike factor.

Do you remember the early Gunnie Sax patterns? I still have a few and the ribbons and fabrics seem to be the type that would suit these young ladies.

I'm figuring on how to accommodate the larger shoulders and upper arms, without being obvious. 
I'm thinking of the extra fabric in the back of pants in the waist to crotch seam, so the back would not pull down when they sit.

The length of dresses, I'm betting when researched that the front and back are not the same length as it's longer in the back when one sits down.

I don't like the gapping neckline. That one on Lauren has about an inch taken out of each side of the neckline at the shoulder seams. It helped a bit.

I want to talk to Lauren and find out what she wants, within Mother approved, reason.

I'm thinking everything from modified 3 tiered broomstick type skirts, pants, shorts, and some things that really are basic but the fabrics, lace and ribbons make the difference.

And, of course, Hannah would be there too.

then I wonder about patterns for sewing. There must be a market for something more than just the few items on that web site I attached earlier.

Just thinking and figuring.


----------

